
Show HN: How's It Like – Find Jobs and Companies by Culture and Benefits - pradeep23
https://www.howsitlike.com
======
howsitlike
Hi all! Wish you a very Happy New Year :)

8 yrs ago, I started my career as an Analyst followed by Software Engineer,
Business Analyst, Product Owner, Project Manager and few different roles in
multiple industries. And every time I commited to a new role, I felt nervous
as I didn't have much insight into how the company, people, culture and work
environment are like. Luckily few of the roles and companies clicked really
well and some weren't matching with my expectation and interests. It was hard
to quit the roles that weren't a culture fit as a lot of time and effort went
into each role both for me and the hiring company.

Since then, I was always doing a lot of manual research on company's culture
and work environment before applying to the roles which did take good amount
of time and resources. I was interested mainly around flexibility of roles
like work from home, flexible start times and offices with lots of creative
space where teams can brainstorm ideas and discuss freely. I looked around for
a platform that provides this kind of information in the job search process
but couldn't find much to my surprise. Although there are very few sites that
give this information but they are niche sites. I felt there is still a need
to build something that can cover wide range of roles and companies where
everyone can explore and find suitable jobs and companies based on culture,
benefits and work environment.

Finally, I'm here with "How's It Like" and eagerly waiting for your valuable
feedback!

P.S I'm working on more add-ons for this platform which will be launched in
the coming week. Hope this provides some value in your job search!

------
codingdave
It looks like this suffers from the same problem as Key Values - the search is
an 'or', not an 'and'. I want to know which companies meet all my desires, not
just one.

~~~
pradeep23
Thanks for your feedback. I've researched both the options before working on
this and there are hardly not many companies where all selected values would
match if going with AND. We have around 37 values and each company has a
different set of values. Instead we have built tags for each job that would
highlight which of the selected values are matching. Additionally, I believe
the search bar would help narrow down results to relavant job titles or
location which would bring down the results to few. In those filtered results,
if a company/job is matching all the values you have selected, it will
highlight all of them in the job card. Hope this helps. Having said the above,
we are expanding to more companies and roles and there could be 'AND' soon if
we could see enough matches. Thanks again!

~~~
alamaslah
To be honest...I think this is a secondary concern. Your primary concern
should be assigning the values correctly.

For example: If i select work from home, it returns Intuit, if I click apply,
it takes me to their ATS...This is good, but it seems they are not offering
work from home, so this result is false.

The reason why Key Values is enjoying some success is due to marketing. Right
niche, good promotion, good design, good sales. (but even then, not that many
companies have signed up. why not? They are probably aware of it.)

This format might work if you go after a different segment of the software
industry (maybe?). I am currently doing something similiar in a unrelated
industry, it helps if you can talk the lingo, know some people etc.

P.s Unlesss the companies have already paid to be listed? Then, well done.

~~~
pradeep23
Thanks for your feedback. True, in terms of values we spoke to the companies
and also employees working at each company before assigning a value to the
company. Intuit does offer work from home and here is some public feedback on
this benefit - [https://www.glassdoor.ie/Benefits/Intuit-Work-From-Home-
US-B...](https://www.glassdoor.ie/Benefits/Intuit-Work-From-Home-US-
BNFT152_E2293_N1.htm?countryRedirect=true)

As our product is just out, I believe it takes bit more time for traction but
am working constantly to provide more value through the site. We thought of
culture itself as a niche as only few companies have their culture defined and
also that way we would be able to cover different types of roles and
companies. We are on a mission to be the largest and finest culture fit job
board. Would love to be the go to place for culture fit jobs in general. I'll
promote this more once I have the ongoing features like blog, newsletters and
company profiles are integrated so that it can be of more value to our users.
Thanks once again for your inputs and a Happy New Year!

